# Campsite POI GPS databases for Europe



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Is there a single page on here or elsewhere with a load of POI databases for all campsites in Europe?

There is the BordAtlas one Here as mentioned by someone else on my Holland/Germany thread. _Thanks again for this one! _

I've also found another aires one here

There are of course the UK C&CC/CC and also some french ones here

Are there any more I need to download 

Shame these POIs don't have other information in such as when they are open (like the UK C&CC POIs!)

Also are any of the paid-for CDs/DVDs worth buying?

We are really looking forward to our trips - but know from experience driving round after 5-6pm looking for somewhere to stay is quite stressful - so the more databases we have the calmer we'll be.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good one for Aree Di Sosta in Italy (Italian equivalent of aires)......

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/php/sosta/gps/ITA_GPS.ZIP

pete


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

ActiveCampers said:


> Is there a single page on here or elsewhere with a load of POI databases for all campsites in Europe?
> 
> There is the BordAtlas one Here as mentioned by someone else on my Holland/Germany thread. _Thanks again for this one! _
> 
> ...


www.touring24.info


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Just found http://archiescampings.eu/eng2/ from a very old thread....


----------



## Archies (Dec 15, 2008)

ActiveCampers said:


> Just found http://archiescampings.eu/eng2/ from a very old thread....


Indeed a very old thread to my website!
In the meantime a lot has changed on my website, too much to tell here.

Just take a look on my website for pois of about 21000 campsites all over Europe. 
In a few week times the probably last update before the summer season will be online (with also an indication of more than 800 WiFi-campsites!) and of course a lot of new campsites.

www.archiescampings.eu


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Archies, thats a great collection will be downloading them tonight !
Could you post\back when you have updated to inc wi fi?


----------

